

Free Online Subversion Training - WANdiscoGeorge
http://www.wandisco.com/php/pr.php?rss=0&prdate=2010-04-13
The first course in the series, Branching and Merging in Subversion 1.6.9 will take place on Wednesday, April 21, 2010. This course will cover everything from branching and merging basics to best practices. The second course in the series, Introduction to Subversion for Developers will take place on Wednesday, May 5, 2010. Subversion’s architecture and design principles will be covered and attendees will be introduced to using Subversion for software development.
======
WANdiscoGeorge
The first course in the series, Branching and Merging in Subversion 1.6.9 will
take place on Wednesday, April 21, 2010. This course will cover everything
from branching and merging basics to best practices. The second course in the
series, Introduction to Subversion for Developers will take place on
Wednesday, May 5, 2010. Subversion’s architecture and design principles will
be covered and attendees will be introduced to using Subversion for software
development.

